
'Western society is chronically sleep deprived' - nature24
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/oct/06/western-society-is-chronically-sleep-deprived-the-importance-of-the-bodys-clock
======
kwhitefoot
I can believe that. I certainly am. But it's hard to undo the bad habit of
going to bed late. When work and travelling to work occupies ten or more hours
a day you end up feeling that sleep is stealing time from you.

~~~
ezrast
I have to wonder how often the problem is bedtime, rather than wake-up time.
In the past year or two I've come to the realization that part of my own
inability to get a good night's rest is because my body really does function
best when I go to bed at 3am (and consequently wake up at 11), a behavior that
I had always thought of as aberrant due to social perception and the realities
of maintaining an office job.

I still have the office job and I'm still chronically sleep deprived, but I'm
less anxious about allowing myself an extra half hour in the evenings to blow
off steam when I "should" be sleeping, now that I think of an early bedtime as
one end of a compromise I'm making with myself rather than as a personal
virtue that I'm forever failing to uphold.

~~~
kwhitefoot
Not an option for me really. Have to be working during the hours when my
colleagues are available but it's an interesting point. I'll be retiring at
the end of the year so I'll have an opportunity to experiment.

------
stephenbez
The content of the article doesn't seem to match the headline.

In any case, the headline doesn't seem to be right according to a recent meta-
analysis seems to suggest we aren't getting any less sleep than 50+ years ago:
"Has adult sleep duration declined over the last 50+ years?"
[https://www.semel.ucla.edu/sites/all/files/Mirwin%20Has%20ad...](https://www.semel.ucla.edu/sites/all/files/Mirwin%20Has%20adult%20sleep%20duration%20declined....pdf)

